# [SOLVED] UEFI / secure boot info needed



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi
i need to know something. I bought a laptop with windows 8.1 installed. For some reasons i wanted to fresh install the OS from the provided disc media. When i pressed the Escape button to enter BIOS i came across a very strange form of BIOS.
Anyhow it didn't bother me much but the thing i got problem with:

1. The laptop had UEFI enabled and didn't let me install media either from DVD or USB (i made the ISO of DVD). There is no option to boot from DVD or USB. It is i think because i made install media on USB using RUFUS and MBR partition using UEFI or BIOS option (not MBR for UEFI)
2. I somehow managed to set it to "legacy type boot" from BIOS and then it started showing other options for booting from DVD or USB or LAN.
3. I disabled the secure boot option. Does it need to remain enabled? what is its purpose. I found on Google that secure boot is a form of disk protection (in lay-man's words) that will prohibit installation of any other OS like win7 on this laptop.

I am not a die hard fan of win 8 or 8.1. It's just a matter of choice. I never was comfortable with this OS. I feel more comfortable with win7. So what must i do to install win7 on this laptop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: UEFI / secure boot info needed*

Secure boot keeps malicious software from installing on the computer as well as other OS's other then Windows 8.The UEFI Bios is also used for HDD's that are larger then 2.2TB and are Initialized GPT instead of MBR
to install any other OS, you must disable Secure Boot. You may want to leave the Hidden Recovery Partition alone, in case you want to reinstall Windows 8 sometime in the future.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: UEFI / secure boot info needed*



spunk.funk said:


> Secure boot keeps malicious software from installing on the computer as well as other OS's other then Windows 8.The UEFI Bios is also used for HDD's that are larger then 2.2TB and are Initialized GPT instead of MBR
> to install any other OS, you must disable Secure Boot. You may want to leave the Hidden Recovery Partition alone, in case you want to reinstall Windows 8 sometime in the future.


Thanks a lot for sharing this. It was my first time with such problem. I though managed it but it troubled me a little.
Just one last thing. What is the difference between "legacy boot type" and "dual boot type" and "UEFI boot type". 
When i changed it to legacy boot type then i got boot option from USB but then UEFI settings disappeared. When i changed it to dual boot type then it showed USB boot option as well as UEFI settings.

Suppose i install win7 and then re-enable secure boot option. Will it cause some problem? Just asking for knowledge.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: UEFI / secure boot info needed*

Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Legacy is the version you're more used to and dual boot is booting more than 1 operating system.


----------

